# My gerd



## Vickyfb (May 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I've read a lot of posts on gerd and finally decided to sign up and share my story,

I'm 25 slightly over weight and suffering from gerd and celiacs.

I have been diagnosed with gerd approx 2 years, I was rushed into a&e with a heavy pounding tight chest, as most of you put all heart tests came back clear as did my chest X-ray and a nuclear heart scan.

I have been on lansoprazole and omeprazole these didn't seem to help, I have been on ranitidine and spasmonal for a month.

For the last 3 weeks I have had a lump feeling in my throat, tight chest and wheezing, yesterday the heavy heart palpitations started again.

I feel like I have more bad days than good and my different symptoms are 24/7

I'm now starting to have a bad relationship with food.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------

